# How Can This Be Saved?



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

My granddaughter used a cloth diaper as her "blankee" since she was born. She is very attached to this little scrap of cloth and sleeps with it at night. She is now 10. She has asked me to help her "fix it". I fear it is beyond hope. Any thought on how I might incorporate this scrap into something lasting?


----------



## Edwardian2 (Oct 11, 2014)

Could you incorporate it into a little pillow for her? A quilted pillow with other fabrics and with that as the centrepiece might do the job.


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

There's a children's book that addresses this issue and of course I can't remember the name of it. In the story the mommy turns the beloved blankie into a hankie for the child to take to school. So, morph it into something smaller for her to enjoy.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

You could cut the raggedy edges off and crochet or knit an edge around it in a soft yarn.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

My idea exactly. I would get some scraps of maybe an old dress or shirt of hers and piece them around this to make a lovely pillow top. It could be something she would have and be able to use for a long time. Use the good center of the diaper and piece colorful pieces over the torn sections. I make bears for a local hospice from clothing of people who have died and I always incorporate even the shreddiest (a word??) pieces of fabric into the bear. Good luck and let's see the finished project. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Iron it on to another piece of material. or sew it on.. but then have her draw a picture with crayons.. you then can iron the image onto this.. I am thinking a collage would be nice.. You can then turn it into either another blankie or a pillow or if she is really into this keep adding different pieces of material and make it a wall hanging or frame it...


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

How would she feel if you sewed the frayed edges to the center so it would be thicker and less likely to continue to fray? I would ask her first ----you certainly don't want to ruin her security blanket. Good Luck


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm thinking you could maybe make two things; one for the bed and one for carrying. If you are going to cut the raggedest parts off, you could use those pieces to make small hankies. Make a hem around the outside edges of the pieces, then crochet/knit a border in a soft cotton. The larger center part could be used to make a pillow cover or a lapghan size pieced cover for her to use in bed.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm thinking a quilted blanket it will last for a long time but I would not cut her piece of fabric to small and maybe just long strips around it. Use fleece so it is soft. Should be very easy to do then you only have to back it with fleece and no batting.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Take the center panel and do a blanket stitch around the outside. Then embroider something on the center panel, maybe her name and birth date in one corner and little picture in the other. Like the Story Teller afghan from Lionbrand.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think at 10 she is ready to move on.
Place the scrap in a nice frame and hang it on the wall. Time for a more mature blanket or snuggly.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I think at 10 she is ready to move on.
> Place the scrap in a nice frame and hang it on the wall. Time for a more mature blanket or snuggly.


Thank goodness I am just the grandmother and not the mother. I don't have to make this tough decision. I just have to make her happy!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I agree with Lee1313 . Perhaps even suggest she sends it to a poorly child somewhere and arrange to do it on her behalf ....wink wink.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

make a stuffed toy, doll teddy bear or other that can hold onto it just the way it is. she might treasure it forever


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Jul 19, 2014)

Growing up I carried a stuffed rabbit. It soon became a tattered mess. I asked my mom to fix it. She made cover after cover even sewing the face on for me. As I grew even into my teens I kept it in my dresser drawer. She swore that she would one day place it in my wedding bouquet. Well that day came and when she gave me my bouquet there sat muna mun,that was his name,he was my something old. Now at age 60 and marries for over 35years I still have him I my dresser. He looks like a dirty old rag stuck together,but he is still mine. Ask her what she means by fixed. A cover like a duvet so it can be washed. Or to just cleanup the edges. I remember Mom and I sat down, after she got ideas, and talked even picked out the material together. Enjoy this time with her,work with her when you get ideas. Mom is now 85 and we still talk about the "mun". Happy New Year and relax and enjoy the project with her.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Mindy's Mom said:


> Growing up I carried a stuffed rabbit. It soon became a tattered mess. I asked my mom to fix it. She made cover after cover even sewing the face on for me. As I grew even into my teens I kept it in my dresser drawer. She swore that she would one day place it in my wedding bouquet. Well that day came and when she gave me my bouquet there sat muna mun,that was his name,he was my something old. Now at age 60 and marries for over 35years I still have him I my dresser. He looks like a dirty old rag stuck together,but he is still mine. Ask her what she means by fixed. A cover like a duvet so it can be washed. Or to just cleanup the edges. I remember Mom and I sat down, after she got ideas, and talked even picked out the material together. Enjoy this time with her,work with her when you get ideas. Mom is now 85 and we still talk about the "mun". Happy New Year and relax and enjoy the project with her.


Thanks to everyone for their great ideas. I will discuss them with her! I now feel that this is "doable" in some way or other.


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Jul 19, 2014)

P.S. An old friend once told me that she never saw anyone walk to their graduation or in adulthood with a pucky, blankey, or any other security item a child has. Enjoy the Journey with her she feels safe having it in your charge. I know I had mine at my wedding,it has been a family joke for years before, but they never made me feel bad about it. I did not have him when I graduated from High School or Nursing School. Happy New Year!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> My granddaughter used a cloth diaper as her "blankee" since she was born. She is very attached to this little scrap of cloth and sleeps with it at night. She is now 10. She has asked me to help her "fix it". I fear it is beyond hope. Any thought on how I might incorporate this scrap into something lasting?


Frame it


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I would attach it to a piece of backing material with 'wonderweb' leaving it exactly as it is now. Please don't change it as it would never be the same. Then I would frame it and quilt her a 'new' one out of some of her old clothes. When my son was young, he had 'mouse'. Well they time came for Mouse to be re-stuffed and Dan cried in his room for hours because Mouse wasn't Mouse anymore. I then had to un-stuff him and today, he is floppily sitting in pride of place on my dresser because Dan hasn't broached the subject of his treasure to his new wife. I think Mouse is here to stay but with the idea that Dan can have the occasional cuddle. Well he is 28 now. LOL.


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

I would ask her what she would like and give her choices presented: an afghan stitched around the main center leaving the edges as they are or not; a quilt with or without the edges; a framed piece for her wall; a blankie made by sewing the piece (either entire or just the center) onto a piece of fleece. or maybe she has an additional idea or two. I would not start without her input. maybe she just needs a new replacement, such as a small afghan or quilt. 10 is a hard age and she is probably feeling somewhat insecure so needs a "comfy". good luck!


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Joannes has diaper cloth. You could sew the center section to to a piece of it. When I had my last one over 20 years ago. They were not selling the flat diapers. Only could find the prefolded ones. Which the photos looks like. I measured the width of the few that I had kept. I had passed the bulk of what I had left when my youngest to one of my sisters. Figured out how many yards I needed. Cut and zigzagged the long edges. I know that they still carry it as i just made six little dolly diapers for a granddaughter.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

njbk55 said:


> Joannes has diaper cloth. You could sew the center section to to a piece of it. When I had my last one over 20 years ago. They were not selling the flat diapers. Only could find the prefolded ones. Which the photos looks like. I measured the width of the few that I had kept. I had passed the bulk of what I had left when my youngest to one of my sisters. Figured out how many yards I needed. Cut and zigzagged the long edges. I know that they still carry it as i just made six little dolly diapers for a granddaughter.


What a simple solution! I hadn't thought of this!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I think "saving" the fabric piece by altering it in some fashion, will help her transition away from needing it quite so much. We don't know her history or possible life stressors. She won't keep it forever. Letting her have input/control of the altering process is important. You are a wonderful Grama!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

My youngest daughter had a little blanket that she needed to stroke when she sucked her thumb and when she was just a little thing, preschool age, she cut a hole in the middle of it to fit over her head like a poncho. She wore it when she was outside playing and often if she were alone, her thumb was in her mouth or quickly pulled out should someone approach.

I'd leave that scrap as is for her to keep.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Mindy's Mom said:


> Growing up I carried a stuffed rabbit. It soon became a tattered mess. I asked my mom to fix it. She made cover after cover even sewing the face on for me. As I grew even into my teens I kept it in my dresser drawer. She swore that she would one day place it in my wedding bouquet. Well that day came and when she gave me my bouquet there sat muna mun,that was his name,he was my something old. Now at age 60 and marries for over 35years I still have him I my dresser. He looks like a dirty old rag stuck together,but he is still mine. Ask her what she means by fixed. A cover like a duvet so it can be washed. Or to just cleanup the edges. I remember Mom and I sat down, after she got ideas, and talked even picked out the material together. Enjoy this time with her,work with her when you get ideas. Mom is now 85 and we still talk about the "mun". Happy New Year and relax and enjoy the project with her.


Wonderful answer. I sewed my daughters "pinkie" to another blanket. It lasted for years and now is in a keepsake chest.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> Take the center panel and do a blanket stitch around the outside. Then embroider something on the center panel, maybe her name and birth date in one corner and little picture in the other. Like the Story Teller afghan from Lionbrand.


Did anyone on this forum look like the model when pregnant? Just wondering 
Some really good ideas for the blankie.


----------



## Bemo (Dec 31, 2014)

It could be the first part of an ongoing quilt. As she grows out of her favorite piece of clothing it could be incorporated into the ongoing quilt. Do you remember the "crazy quilts"? When I was about 11 my Mom started teaching me how to quilt by using simple squares of any fabric. It makes for an interesting and creative quilt using a piece of velvet next to a piece of satin or cotton no real rules here but keeping the squares the same size keeps some continuity. Good luck!


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Kids have pressures that we do not always know or appreciate. If she derives comfort, I would take her request seriously.

Get a new diaper or equally soft material of the approximate size and sew the old one on to it in such a way as to save further fraying of the edges.

It is always a good thing to respect a child's feelings. She probably will not be taking it to college or high school either for that matter.

Good luck.


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

What about embroidering a sweet scene into the fabric & then framing it? Or take a baby pic of her, "frame" it with the cloth & frame?


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Great ideas - let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the pillow idea.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I think at 10 she is ready to move on.
> Place the scrap in a nice frame and hang it on the wall. Time for a more mature blanket or snuggly.


I know people in their 30 that still have security blankets. They are so worn but will not part with them. As to moving on I think that you are wrong.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

A friend of mine whose daughter had a scrap of a diaper left, made a bracelet for a stuffed animal from it. Then the child still had it but was not embarassed to still be sleeping with a "diapee."


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I would knit her a more age appropriate blankie. I would then tack on this old thing - loosely - and eventually loosen it up one stitch at the time and loose it. If she is by now not used to the new blankie you have a bigger problem and I would seek medical advice.


----------



## maryellens (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree, maybe a pillow? My son had a full size blanket that he carried around until he was 5. Then he gave it to santa for another child to comfort. At that point, I cut a square of it and put it away. We gave it back to him when he started college as a "Security Blanket". Still have it stored in a plastic bag. He is 51 now, and he will get it back when he retires.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

maryellens said:


> I agree, maybe a pillow? My son had a full size blanket that he carried around until he was 5. Then he gave it to santa for another child to comfort. At that point, I cut a square of it and put it away. We gave it back to him when he started college as a "Security Blanket". Still have it stored in a plastic bag. He is 51 now, and he will get it back when he retires.


Cute idea.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> My granddaughter used a cloth diaper as her "blankee" since she was born. She is very attached to this little scrap of cloth and sleeps with it at night. She is now 10. She has asked me to help her "fix it". I fear it is beyond hope. Any thought on how I might incorporate this scrap into something lasting?


Looks somewhat like the blankies my daughters had when they were little. One day they left them at Grandma's house when we had visited and since it was an hours drive, I said keep them and put them away. They were both old enough to survive without their blankies. One year when teenagers, they got them for Christmas.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Mindy's mom...what a sweet story! There have been several thoughtful bits on here...nice to hear how often simple things become important and how we solve the problems of wear and tear. I have been involved in a couple of 'savings' myself. Makes one feel good to satisfy that need.


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

I agree! In this day & age of "disposable" it is nice to know there are people who know how to save & recycle...whether it's household items or things of the heart.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

My son was a blankie boy. He is now 29. When I made his T-shirt quilt I incorporated a piece of it in the quilt. I had to interface it because it was so worn. With a good size of the left over blankie, I stuffed it into a clear ornament and it now hangs on the Christmas tree each year.

SEA


----------



## jaa520 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sew it to another diaper. It is not time for her to move on. She just wants it fixed.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

jaa520 said:


> Sew it to another diaper. It is not time for her to move on. She just wants it fixed.


I'm hoping that this will satisfy her. It seems the perfect solution!


----------



## nancee (May 25, 2011)

I would make frame it. I would get your daughter to choose a piece of fabric for the background and maybe find some antique lace to add, then you both could write a beautiful poem together and find a photo of the two of you together.Then arrange everything so they look beautiful in a frame.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> I think at 10 she is ready to move on.
> Place the scrap in a nice frame and hang it on the wall. Time for a more mature blanket or snuggly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

One of my SIL had a favorite blankie as a child. Her mother used pieces of the blankie to create a pillow for her. The pieces that could not be salvaged she had her daughter help her stuff into the pillow so she could see that the whole blankie was still there.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> I'm hoping that this will satisfy her. It seems the perfect solution!


I agree, this sounds perfect. When she is ready to "move on" she will accept it. At this point she wants it fixed.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

If I read your initial post correctly, she has not decided it's time to find it "another way to be" ie: away from her. I realize that several of you will object to this, but I'd like to share with you how I helped my niece when she had this problem. 

K. had a flannelette pillow case (as a baby) which she adopted as her "blankie." She would hold it between her thumb and pinkie finger, stroking it with her index finger as she sucked her ring and middle finger (and yes, it was quite a feat, which she managed gracefully and sweetly.) Time did to her blankie as it does to all such loved items (which is making me think of the Velveteen Rabbit!) As it got worse and worse (impossible to make it look clean, regardless of it's actual state,) she asked me to help her do something with it. She was then about 10/11. I asked her for ideas,then we came up with one together that pleased her no end. We went shopping for the fabric of her choice (flannelette!) and made a duvet cover for her bed from it (and a matching pillow case of course.) I should add here that no one in our family ever considered trying to guilt her into giving it up. 

Because of the blankie, we made a special pocket (with a flap cover which held blankie in it,) on the bed-facing part of the duvet cover. We then trimmed blankie of it's roughest bits and divided it into a number of smaller pieces ( to save for later? I don't remember,) using satin blanket binding around the outside of each, to help preserve it. There was one piece left as a long strip (with binding) which she folded neatly into the pocket and pulled out at night and when she was needing it. This duvet cover was on her bed until she was married. At the end of the reception, her husband (M.,) asked if he could say just one more thing. He then gently and sweetly asked to hold her hand and asked her mother (my twin sister) for the keys to her house. He explained that they were off for their honeymoon but they had to make a stop at the house before they headed for the airport. He explained that he knew about blankie, and would never dream of asking K. to give it up for him. It had made her strong, and who she was, and he wanted her to go and get it before they went away. Of course we were all blathering cry babies at this. K. has since saved that last piece of blankie. I dare say, now, with children of her own, she occasionally takes it out and finds comfort and strength in the memories associated with it. 

Please follow your heart and help your grand-daughter "fix" hers, so she can continue to use it, as she wants to. I hope she someday finds as loving a husband, who values her treasures be they beautiful to others or not, just because they are important to her!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

If she likes cloth dolls, you could use that scrap for a doll blanket or patched dress.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

cainchar said:


> If I read your initial post correctly, she has not decided it's time to find it "another way to be" ie: away from her. I realize that several of you will object to this, but I'd like to share with you how I helped my niece when she had this problem.
> 
> K. had a flannelette pillow case (as a baby) which she adopted as her "blankie." She would hold it between her thumb and pinkie finger, stroking it with her index finger as she sucked her ring and middle finger (and yes, it was quite a feat, which she managed gracefully and sweetly.) Time did to her blankie as it does to all such loved items (which is making me think of the Velveteen Rabbit!) As it got worse and worse (impossible to make it look clean, regardless of it's actual state,) she asked me to help her do something with it. She was then about 10/11. I asked her for ideas,then we came up with one together that pleased her no end. We went shopping for the fabric of her choice (flannelette!) and made a duvet cover for her bed from it (and a matching pillow case of course.) I should add here that no one in our family ever considered trying to guilt her into giving it up.
> 
> ...


This is so sweet. All I remember about my blankie was that I called it "Pinkie" until my Mom washed it with a green bedspread and then I called it "Greenie".


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> My granddaughter used a cloth diaper as her "blankee" since she was born. She is very attached to this little scrap of cloth and sleeps with it at night. She is now 10. She has asked me to help her "fix it". I fear it is beyond hope. Any thought on how I might incorporate this scrap into something lasting?


zig-zag applique as is onto std. pillow case/flower sack towel for support?


----------



## aura (Jul 9, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Did anyone on this forum look like the model when pregnant? Just wondering
> Some really good ideas for the blankie.


I did with first 2 but sadly not the last 3


----------



## NingNing (Jun 8, 2012)

I am totally against taking it away from her, especially by trickery. My almost 7 year old granddaughter still sleeps with her Duckie (a little blue blanket with a yellow duck head), it's normal for children. Since she has asked you to make something from it, she knows she's growing up but she still wants it, again very normal, and I like the idea of making into something more grown up for her. :mrgreen:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Give her a brand new diaper, and tell her your weaving skills are beyond measure. Keep the old "blankie" and give it to her when her first child is born.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> I think at 10 she is ready to move on.
> Place the scrap in a nice frame and hang it on the wall. Time for a more mature blanket or snuggly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Mindy's Mom said:


> Growing up I carried a stuffed rabbit. It soon became a tattered mess. I asked my mom to fix it. She made cover after cover even sewing the face on for me. As I grew even into my teens I kept it in my dresser drawer. She swore that she would one day place it in my wedding bouquet. Well that day came and when she gave me my bouquet there sat muna mun,that was his name,he was my something old. Now at age 60 and marries for over 35years I still have him I my dresser. He looks like a dirty old rag stuck together,but he is still mine. Ask her what she means by fixed. A cover like a duvet so it can be washed. Or to just cleanup the edges. I remember Mom and I sat down, after she got ideas, and talked even picked out the material together. Enjoy this time with her,work with her when you get ideas. Mom is now 85 and we still talk about the "mun". Happy New Year and relax and enjoy the project with her.


Great story! Your Mom is a very understanding lady. I liked another poster's idea also about sitting down with the granddaughter and discussing what she wanted as an end result. I think it is up to the granddaughter to decide when it is time to let go.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

The quilt suggestion sounds like a good idea to incorporate what's left over of her favourite cloth. I would fuse it first to stop it from fraying. As the fabric is rather worn, the fusing would help stabilize it. Find some fabric in her favourite colours and frame what's left of her "blankee". You could add 2 or 3 fabric frames around the central blankee or just keep adding frames until you get the quilt to the size you want. Just a suggestion. Good luck. Jane


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I wouldn't cut or trim it at all. Just top stitch 2 rows or zigzag stitch it to another piece of fabric, add enough fabric to make a square and add other squares as needed around the center square to make a pillow. Maybe iron on a backing like pellon.

Please make sure you discuss any ideas with her before doing them as she may only want that scrap. Maybe draw some pictures of what you might do and let her think about it for a few days. In no way do you want to "ruin" her precious security cloth. Good luck. Keep us posted please.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

What a lovely story, and what a wonderful "something old".


----------



## sweetpolly (Dec 9, 2014)

Cut off the damaged portions. Sew a fancy stitch all around the outside or do a blanket stitch. Use what you cut off to make bow and hearts or whatever and fancy them up with embroidery, buttons and beads. Applique them in the middle part. Do embroidery in the middle part also. Then make it into a wall hanging. You could add thin ribbon somehow also. Polly


----------

